# "Plants Communicate to Warn Against Danger"



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Interesting article.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20071009/sc_livescience/plantscommunicatetowarnagainstdanger


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

In addition to that method of defense, plants, damaged by caterpillars, release volatile substances that attract parasitic wasps that lay their eggs on the caterpillars.


----------

